# Whats the scoop on Oaky Woods closing?



## Oldstick (Apr 4, 2006)

Any know the date it will be closed to the public as a WMA?  What about the part in Pulaski Co with the public shooting range?


----------



## Danny Leigh (Apr 7, 2006)

I have not heard anything on Oaky Woods, but the shooting range is on Ocmulgee which seems to be somewhat safe for the near future. They do have OW listed for sale with the "Highest and best use of this tract will be for development".   

http://www.galandsales.com/index.php?action=listingview&listingID=5


----------



## Oldstick (Apr 7, 2006)

That does make steam come out of one's ears don't it?  I thought it had been sold already to one of the already richest developers in middle GA.  Don't know if it was owned by the state or a paper company.  If it was the state, I think we need taxpayer's revolt on the capitol.


----------



## marknga (Apr 8, 2006)

I'm pretty sure it was leased by the state BUT it does chap my backside...............I have alot of great memories of Oaky Woods and Ocumulgee WMA. Started hunting there as a small boy with my dad back in the 60's. Shame to see it turn into more overpriced houses.

Mark


----------



## BBond (Apr 10, 2006)

The property that was sold was never owned by the state.  It was leased by the state from Weyerhaeuser.  Then Weyerhaeuser sold it to the current owners who are currently still leasing it to the state.


----------



## jmiller (Jul 2, 2006)

anybody heard that our ole good gov. boy sunny perdue has interest in one of the wma's that him and his brother is looking to buy?


----------



## Buckerama (Jul 5, 2006)

marknga said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure it was leased by the state BUT it does chap my backside...............I have alot of great memories of Oaky Woods and Ocumulgee WMA. Started hunting there as a small boy with my dad back in the 60's. Shame to see it turn into more overpriced houses.
> 
> Mark



Ocmulgee is still there the state bought back most of the land they lost but they did loose around id say 5-6 thousand acres


----------

